# 7" - 18" for Michigan



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

From Channel 3 Web Page

Tonight (Dec 15)
Snow becoming heavy overnight...blowing and drifting snow...3 to 7 inches by morning. Lows in the lower to middle 20s. 

Tomorrow (Dec 16)
Heavy snow...blowing and drifting snow. The snow will taper off in the late afternoon hours. Total accumulations of 7 to 14 inches with isolated totals around 18 inches possible. Highs in the middle to upper 20s.

What are you doing reading this thread if you live in MI? You should be either sleeping or preping equipment.

I hope this is one time when the weather guys are right.


----------



## JCplowboy (Dec 9, 2005)

I just wrecked it for everyone.......
My plow is fixed and is mounted to the truck, ready to go!
Last year, every time I did this; the snow missed my accounts!
So far this year repair costs exceed income from plowing; just like last year!
Man I hope we get all they are calling for!


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

QuadPlower;457157 said:


> From Channel 3 Web Page
> 
> Tonight (Dec 15)
> Snow becoming heavy overnight...blowing and drifting snow...3 to 7 inches by morning. Lows in the lower to middle 20s.
> ...


They better be right! I haven't plowed more than a half inch of slush all season! We need this snow.... i got christmas presents to buy and bills to pay


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

We got 6" - 8" of the easyest snow I have ever pushed.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

14" of the fluffiest white s***t you could imagine in Coldwater, Mi. Best Push in years!!!!BUT........more problems than i've had in 3 years combined! (2 shattered pivot pins, 2 fried batteries, 1 voltage reg, 1 alternator, and two split tranny cooler lines!!!!) Best push, but LOOOOOOngest night. I think my fingers are still frozen solid to my 1/2" ratchet. Then to top my day off, I buried my truck in my own Damn yard today!!!!!!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

That pic made me LOL. If you are going to get stuck, do it where you can go inside and warm up between shoveling it out.

Sorry to hear about all the broken stuff. I broke a chain on my front mount snow blower that transfers power from the PTO to the input shaft. Last season I would have just went to the Kubota dealer and got one, been back to work in less than an hour. The Kubota dealer closed its doors in October. It took 3 hours to find 10' of chain, figure out how to use the breaker and get it re-assembled. I now have several links cut with master links on it ready for next time.


----------



## snowrules (Nov 22, 2007)

pic looks sweet you got dumped on more than we did over in waterford 
but sounds like your night went as fun as mine my 2 trans lines blew on my chevy to


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea, I don't feel all that bad, when I was at Autozone there were 6 other guys w/ plow trucks (all broke!) in line behind me. The worst for me was yet to come however, the day after i took that picture, lost forward AND reverse. I just spent last 2 days changing my c6 and x-fer case!.:crying:


----------

